# Bachforelle sprengt Wobbler



## Seele (19. März 2022)

Ja ich weiß, aggressiver Titel   aber ich frag mich wirklich mit welchen besch...eidenem Tackle die Leute wirklich fischen. Wie schlecht muss die Qualität sein wenn der Wobbler sogar bei einer Satzbafo auseinander bricht.
Ich war wirklich etwas schockiert wie wir (zumindest einige von uns) Angler mit Tieren umgehen. Schade.


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. März 2022)

Seele schrieb:


> aber ich frag mich wirklich mit welchen besch...eidenem Tackle die Leute wirklich fischen......
> Ich war wirklich etwas schockiert wie wir (zumindest einige von uns) Angler mit Tieren umgehen.




Ich glaube aber kaum dass der Angler wusste, dass der Wobbler im Drill zerbricht.
Dann hätte er den bestimmt nicht benutzt.


----------



## fishhawk (19. März 2022)

Hallo,


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich glaube aber kaum dass der Angler wusste, dass der Wobbler im Drill zerbricht.


So sehe ich das auch.

Ob das an der mangelnden Produktqualität oder den äußeren Umständen ( Stein ?) lag, werden wir wohl kaum in Erfahrung bringen.

Der Drilling und der Sprengring sehen auf dem Bild nun nicht unbedingt wie Vollschrott aus.

Ob man in Salmonidengewässern unbedingt mit Drilling/Widerhaken fischen muss, ist dann wieder ne andere Geschichte.


----------



## Mescalero (19. März 2022)

Hast du den Fisch tot geborgen?
Vielleicht war das Vorfach geplatzt, die Forelle ist noch eine Weile mit dem Köder herumgeschwommen und das DIng ist dabei zerbrochen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (19. März 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Hast du den Fisch tot geborgen?



Der scheint trotz des Wobbler-Fragments am Auge auf einen von Seeles Forellenzöpfen gebissen zu haben (s. Fischmaul).

Offenbar ganz schön hart drauf, der Fisch.


----------



## Mescalero (19. März 2022)

Aha, mit bzw. trotz Drilling im Auge gefangen, verstehe.


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. März 2022)

Das kann sich ja trotzdem so zugetragen haben.



Mescalero schrieb:


> die Forelle ist noch eine Weile mit dem Köder herumgeschwommen und das DIng ist dabei zerbrochen.


----------



## Seele (19. März 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Der scheint trotz des Wobbler-Fragments am Auge auf einen von Seeles Forellenzöpfen gebissen zu haben (s. Fischmaul).
> 
> Offenbar ganz schön hart drauf, das Viech.



Koppenstreamer 
Ganz anderes Level für verpinselte Satzforellen oder den FoPu. 

Es war in der Tat so, dass die Forelle gelebt hat und auch ganz normal gebissen hat. Der Drilling war zwar im Auge gehangen, aber anscheinend nicht allzu schlimm den der Drehreflex war noch vorhanden und sie konnte den Köder noch sehr gezielt ansteuern. 

Der Angler hat das sicher nicht gewusst dass der Köder auseinander bricht, aber sowas überhaupt herzustellen ist schon bitter 
Ein verhängen schließe ich aus, es gibt dort eigentlich nichts wo sie hängen bleiben könnte.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (19. März 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Der scheint trotz des Wobbler-Fragments am Auge auf einen von Seeles Forellenzöpfen gebissen zu haben (s. Fischmaul).
> 
> Offenbar ganz schön hart drauf, das Viech.


Möglicherweise schon sehr ausgehungert, ich hab Satzkröten auch schon mit blankem Goldhaken gefangen.
Ein Billigwobbler ohne durchgehende Drahtachse kann schon mal zerbrechen, zumal hier wahrscheinlich ein weiterer Drilling im Oberkiefer gehängt hat wie man an der ausgerissenen Zahnleiste sieht. Wahrscheinlich hatte der Trottel die Bremse zu, der Fisch springt oder schlägt wegen des Hakens im Auge hart mit dem Kopf, dann reisst es den Drilling aus dem Oberkiefer, es werden große Kräfte frei und knack...


----------



## PirschHirsch (19. März 2022)

Na ja, vor allem im Kleinwobbler-Segment sind durchgängige Drahtachsen bei Kunststoff-Wobblern zumeist eine Seltenheit bis nicht vorhanden.

Auch bei richtig teuren Teilen wie Illex etc.

Meine Kunststoff-Rapalas, -Sebiles etc. haben auch kein Thru-Wire (das haben nur meine Balsa-Traditionals). Zerbrochen ist mir davon jeweils noch keiner.

Könnte aber evtl. schon mal passieren - da reicht theoretisch ein missglückter Wurf mit etwas mehr Dampf gegen einen Brückenpfeiler, Felsen etc. Oder man tritt aus Versehen mal kräftig drauf:

Dann können potenziell interne Haarrisse entstehen, die man äußerlich nicht unbedingt sieht. Ich persönlich kontrolliere meine Köder nach solchen Treffern sehr genau inkl. Bruchtest (bin da extrem pingelig) - das kann man aber nicht unbedingt von jedem erwarten, Menschen sind halt verschieden.

Will sagen:

Mit billig oder teuer hat so ein Schaden nicht unbedingt was zu tun - sondern wohl eher mit der Art einer evtl. "Vorbehandlung". Wobei die Wahrscheinlichkeit bei hochwertigerem Plastik evtl. schon geringer ist.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (19. März 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Na ja, vor allem im Kleinwobbler-Segment sind durchgängige Drahtachsen bei Kunststoff-Wobblern zumeist eine Seltenheit bis nicht vorhanden.
> 
> 
> Will sagen:
> ...


Stimmt, die meisten Miniwobbler haben keine durchgehende Verbindung. Manchmal gibts am Bauch eine kleine Platte die den Schwanz- und den Bauchdrilling verbindet, ist aber auch schon die Ausnahme. Deshalb sollte man bei handfesteren Fischen wie dem abgebildeten vllt. auch entsprechende Köder verwenden.


----------



## Seele (19. März 2022)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Stimmt, die meisten Miniwobbler haben keine durchgehende Verbindung. Manchmal gibts am Bauch eine kleine Platte die den Schwanz- und den Bauchdrilling verbindet, ist aber auch schon die Ausnahme. Deshalb sollte man bei handfesteren Fischen wie dem abgebildeten vllt. auch entsprechende Köder verwenden.


Das war n rund 40cm Zucht Forellchen.... Die Gegenwehr ist ja bekannt. Die kannst auch mit nem 10er Vorfach drillen.


----------



## Forelle74 (19. März 2022)

Hallo
Sowas hab ich auch noch nie gesehen.
Ich fische auch teilweise mit älteren Wobnlern und hin und wieder mit günstigen Wobblern.
Aber mir ist noch keiner zerbrochen.

Nichtmal beim Hängerlösen hatte ich je solch einen Bruch.

Ich denke da muss man schon blöd draufgetreten oder drüberfahren das die Dinger brechen.

Ausserdem fliegt bei mir bei Wobblern um die 5cm gleich ein Drilling runter und der andere wird "entschärft ".
Oder es kommen Einzellhaken drauf.

Ich versteh auch nicht warum man bei nem 4 oder  5cm Wobbler 2 Drillinge braucht.


----------



## fishhawk (20. März 2022)

Hallo,


Forelle74 schrieb:


> Ich versteh auch nicht warum man bei nem 4 oder 5cm Wobbler 2 Drillinge braucht.


Braucht man beim Forellenangeln überhaupt Drillinge und Widerhaken?


----------



## angler1996 (20. März 2022)

Gut raten;-))
Das Auge ist noch relativ klar, da spieglt sich was drin. Die Forelle hat das kaputte Ding erst "aufgesammelt" ,als sie am Haken von Seele hing


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (20. März 2022)

Wer hat dann die Zähne aus dem Oberkiefer gerissen ? Seele 's Streamer sicher nicht, der sitzt nämlich wie fast immer bei diesen Ködern, im Maulwinkel.


----------



## el.Lucio (20. März 2022)

Nu ja, alles Spekulationen. Ich hab auch mal so nen 7 cm wobbler gegen einen Brückenpfeiler gedonnert der aus Bruchstein gemauert war. Der war auch auf 3/4 des Umfangs gerissen. Konnte ich mit 2 fingern durchbrechen. Wenn ich mir jetzt überlege, da hätte beim einholen noch ein Fisch angebissen und der Anschlag bisschen härter gewesen, ich glaub das wäre auch so ausgegangen. Und das war kein China wobbler, der war von salmo.
Von daher kann das auch unbeabsichtigt passiert sein.


----------



## angler1996 (21. März 2022)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Wer hat dann die Zähne aus dem Oberkiefer gerissen ? Seele 's Streamer sicher nicht, der sitzt nämlich wie fast immer bei diesen Ködern, im Maulwinkel.


I ch will Seele gar nicht ans Fell;-))
Nur wenn ich da hinschau, sieht auch der Zahnverlust recht frisch aus, da ist Blut zu sehen
Ich hab nur was, gegen das "rum moralisiere"


----------



## Seele (21. März 2022)

angler1996 das ist kein "rum moralisieren" sondern ein Forum, in dem brauchts halt Material zum diskutieren. 
Der Zanverlust kam ganz sicher nicht von mir, frisch ist er deshalb weils Satzforellen sind und die die ersten Tage einfach maßlos beangelt werden. Am Liebsten wäre mir wenn man die Viecher mal 4 Monate erst im See sausen lassen würde und dann befischt, aber das ist nicht möglich. Da ich aber übers Jahr auch 1 oder 2 mal räuchern möchte tu ich mir das Ganze an, Bilder gibt's davon in der Regel aber nicht.

Ich bin mir ja ziemlich sicher wem der Wobbler gehört und wie sich das zugetragen hat 
Braucht ja nur mal bei euch beobachten wenn Forellen gesetzt wurden, wie manche Angler sich im Drill verhalten. Es wird zum Teil komplett ignoriert, dass eine Angelrute federt und eine Rolle überhaupt eine Bremse hat. Da schlitzt der Haken dann nicht nur aus, sondern er reißt aus.


----------



## Bilch (21. März 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Dann können potenziell interne Haarrisse entstehen, die man äußerlich nicht unbedingt sieht. Ich persönlich kontrolliere meine Köder nach solchen Treffern sehr genau inkl. Bruchtest (bin da extrem pingelig) - das kann man aber nicht unbedingt von jedem erwarten, Menschen sind halt verschieden.


Gutter Tipp


----------



## angler1996 (21. März 2022)

Seele schrieb:


> angler1996 das ist kein "rum moralisieren" sondern ein Forum, in dem brauchts halt Material zum diskutieren.



Na mach ich doch, ich nenns halt so, wie ich ich Manches seh, das muss Dir nicht gefallen
Wenn ich den Wobbler mit mehren Haken nicht haben will - muss ich es verbieten - egal ob am Fopu oder im Gebirgsbach;
wenn ich Wobbler haben will, die nicht brechen - muss ich regeln Verbot mehrteilig und zwingend duchgängige Achse vorgeschrieben

Solange die Dinger so zu gelassen sind , wird es zu Unfällen kommen derart kommen un da kann ich mich drüber aufplustern, wie verwerflich das doch ist,
nur es ist nunmal erlaubt und damit moralisiere ich nur rum und red mir ein, was ich ( weil ich mich es ja anders ) für ein Held bin;-))

Und ja , wenn es am Fopu war - Du ich hab da genug gesehen, glaub es mir , Nahkampf am dänischen Puff - da geht es auf Pauli gesittet zu, nichts menschliches ist  fremd;-))


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (21. März 2022)

Also, ich habe noch eine Theorie für die Runde. 
Der Fisch wurde bereits gelandet und vom Fänger versucht mit einem Hieb abzuschlagen. 
Dabei wurde aber der Wobbler getroffen, zerbrach und er eigentliche Fang-Drilling aus dem Maul gerissen.
Flutsch und weg war sie wieder. Und nein, ich war es nicht!


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (21. März 2022)

angler1996 schrieb:


> I ch will Seele gar nicht ans Fell;-))
> Nur wenn ich da hinschau, sieht auch der Zahnverlust recht frisch aus, da ist Blut zu sehen
> Ich hab nur was, gegen das "rum moralisiere"


Ich "moralisiere" nicht und muss auch Seele nicht verteidigen, der ist gut gebaut und alt genug das selbst zu tun falls es nötig wäre 

Ich weiss aber wie Bafos und manche Angler sich verhalten und zähle lediglich eins und eins zusammen.
 Selbst wilde Bachforellen schießen mal am Köder vorbei und bleiben manchmal irgendwo am Kopf oder einer Flosse hängen, erst recht kann das bei den unerfahrenen Satzfischen passieren. Dazu kommt dann das Rotieren um die eigene Achse wodurch sie sich manchmal sogar im Vorfach verheddern. Alles ganz normal und auch nicht weiter schlimm.
 Aber es gibt eben auch überall den Angler X, der nach der üblichen 14 tägigen Sperre nach dem Besatz seinen Beitrag "reinholen" möchte. Und für den geht es nur darum möglichst viel raus zu ballern bevor die leidige Konkurrenz erscheint. Da bleibt dann die Bremse auch mal zu, Zeit ist Geld und so...

Das ein Besatzfisch auch mit einem Haken nah am Auge noch beisst, halte ich nicht für so unwahrscheinlich. Der Organismus dieser Fische ist auf tägliches Fressen eingestellt, nach 2 Wochen fasten stürzen die sich auf alles was rein fällt. Eine wild aufgewachsene Bafo würde das natürlich nicht tun, aber die kann im Gegensatz zum Zuchtfisch auch sehr lange ohne Nahrung auskommen.

Ein Wort noch zu Wobblern als Forellenköder: sofern ich überhaupt noch kleine (bis 6cm) verwende, kommt der Bauchhaken immer weg weil er mehr Probleme als Nutzen bringt. Dabei geht es nicht nur um weniger Verheddern im Kescher oder waidgerechteres Angeln sondern vor allem darum mögliche Hebelkräfte durch einen im Maul verkanteten Köder zu vermeiden. Ich bin kein Physiker, deshalb will ich es nicht weiter ausführen was genau passiert, aber ich weiss, daß ich mit Wobblern deutlich mehr gehakte Fische noch im Drill verliere, als bei meinem üblichen Köder, dem Koppenstreamer.

So, und nun bin ich auch schon wieder weg


----------



## crisis (22. März 2022)

Seele schrieb:


> Braucht ja nur mal bei euch beobachten wenn Forellen gesetzt wurden, wie manche Angler sich im Drill verhalten. Es wird zum Teil komplett ignoriert, dass eine Angelrute federt und eine Rolle überhaupt eine Bremse hat. Da schlitzt der Haken dann nicht nur aus, sondern er reißt aus.


Seit einigen Jahren teilen wir Besatz über Social Media mit, damit es nicht immer nur die Gleichen 'zufällig' mitbekommen. Wer seitdem am Tag des Besatzes am Wasser auftaucht ist schon erstaunlich. Die meisten sieht man das ganze Jahr nicht. Und, wie Seele andeutet, einige davon halten wohl das erste Mal eine Spinnausrüstung in Händen. Wie so oft, man dachte etwas Gutes zu tun und es läuft dann doch nicht so wie geplant.


----------



## Rheinspezie (22. März 2022)

Warum ?

Ist doch schön, wenn es begeisterte Forellenangler gibt, die dann natürlich gerne nach Besatz ans Wasser kommen.

Dafür ist diese Art von Besatz doch da - und die Fische schmecken auch noch sehr gut.

Wenn man abfällig diese Leute betrachtet - wie kommt es zu der Beobachtung ? Richtig, man steht SELBST am Wasser.

Um die Natur zu geniessen und ohne Angel - gell? 

Forellenbesatz fangfähiger Fische führt zu einem stärkeren Angeldruck die Tage und Wochen danach - die Fische sind eben begehrt !

Solange man seine Kollegen nicht stresst und man fair bleibt , was die Aufseher auch zu kontrollieren haben , finde ich Forellenbesatz am Vereinssee bspw.

viel spannender , als am Forellenetablissement.

Wenn man die Forellen in einem rel. großen Gewässer hat, muss man ( auch ) angeln können  !

Manche fangen super , Manche kaum und Manche Nix !  Ich finde das immer sehr spannend und Nachbarn , Freunde und Familie freuen sich.

Alles gut !




R.S.


----------



## Forelle74 (22. März 2022)

Ich sehe das recht entspannt.
Ich hab schon 20g Effzett durch einen  3m breiten Bach flitzen sehen.
Und Wobbler  die ich zum Schleppen verwende.
Den Wobbler Typen hab ich gefragt auf was er hier geht im Forellen Bach?
Er meinte auf Hecht?
Konnte ich ihm nicht absprechen weil da auch alle 3 Jahre mal einer gefangen wird.
Ein Stahlseil war ja dran.
Wie gesagt jeder soll Fischen wie er mag.
Der eine fängt halt mehr der andere weniger.


fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> So sehe ich das auch.
> 
> Ob man in Salmonidengewässern unbedingt mit Drilling/Widerhaken fischen muss, ist dann wieder ne andere Geschichte.


Das sehe ich ähnlich.
Ich hab ja geschrieben das ich die entschärfe?
Also für Fopu und ähnliches lass ich einen Drilling dran und mach die Wiederhaken weg.
Im Naturbach mit Wildforellen Bestand sind Einzellhaken mit angedrückten oder abgefeilten Wiederhaken dran.
Oder Halt Fly Only das spricht ja für sich selbst.


----------



## crisis (23. März 2022)

Ich bitte meinen Kommentar zu entschuldigen und spreche hier wahrscheinlich auch für Seele. Die Leute die ein- , zweimal im Jahr ausschließlich nach Forellenbesatz ans Gewässer kommen verhalten sich ausnahmslos vorbildlich und so, wie man es von einem geschulten Angler erwartet. Fische werden nur mit äußerster Sorgfalt gehandhabt, die Angelmethoden sind perfektioniert, erlernt durch jahrelanges Training im heimischen Wohnzimmer, und schaden weder Angelkollegen, noch Fauna. Was habe ich mir nur gedacht?


----------



## Verstrahlt (23. März 2022)

Wenn man nicht oft auf Forelle angelt wollen sich viele die Arbeit nicht machen die Wobbler umzurüsten. Da kauft man sich nen schönen Wobbler um dann zuhause die Haken zu wechseln.... 
Hab in meiner Anfangszeit auch mit Drilling geangelt.... Nach zig Forellen die ich verangelt habe bin ich dann auf Einzelhaken umgestiegen.. Eine Saison später dann auf Haken ohne Widerhaken. Erst wenn man das Gewässer und die Fische liebt macht man sich gedanken wie man schonender Angelt...


----------



## Bilch (23. März 2022)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Erst wenn man das Gewässer und die Fische liebt macht man sich gedanken wie man schonender Angelt...


Hört, hört 

Musste auch zuerst paar Fische verangeln bis ich begonnen habe ausschließlich ohne Widerhaken zu angeln. Habe seitdem keine mehr verangelt, so dass ich die Köder nicht auf Einzelhaken umgerüstet habe, wenn ich aber die Haken auswechseln muss, verwende ich Einzelhaken.


----------



## Rheinspezie (23. März 2022)

crisis schrieb:


> Ich bitte meinen Kommentar zu entschuldigen und spreche hier wahrscheinlich auch für Seele. Die Leute die ein- , zweimal im Jahr ausschließlich nach Forellenbesatz ans Gewässer kommen verhalten sich ausnahmslos vorbildlich und so, wie man es von einem geschulten Angler erwartet. Fische werden nur mit äußerster Sorgfalt gehandhabt, die Angelmethoden sind perfektioniert, erlernt durch jahrelanges Training im heimischen Wohnzimmer, und schaden weder Angelkollegen, noch Fauna. Was habe ich mir nur gedacht?



*Entschuldigung akzeptiert * - Hut ab , einen Fehler einzugestehen, verdient Respekt ! 

"Do bes ene Joode..." 




R.S.


----------



## crisis (24. März 2022)

Na, da bin ich doch froh, dass der selbsternannte Gentleman meine Botschaft verstanden hat.


----------



## el.Lucio (24. März 2022)

Ist ja wieder mal nen toller Thread für die Elite der Besseranglern geworden hier... Weiter mit der Selbstbeweihräucherung


----------



## Seele (24. März 2022)

el.Lucio schrieb:


> Ist ja wieder mal nen toller Thread für die Elite der Besseranglern geworden hier... Weiter mit der Selbstbeweihräucherung


Dass der Thread Konfliktpotential vom Anfang an hatte war mir klar, dazu der provokante Titel. Immerhin waren bei über 2000 Aufrufe einige User neugierig  

Aber lasst uns doch einfach gemeinsam darüber in Friede drüber diskutieren. 
Man muss zur Schande auch gestehen man lernt in der Fischerprüfung wie viel Flossenstrahlen ne Brachse hat, wie viel Schuppen eine Karausche, usw., aber wie man wirklich modern und waidgerecht angelt wird sehr stiefmütterlich behandelt.


----------



## Bilch (24. März 2022)

el.Lucio schrieb:


> Ist ja wieder mal nen toller Thread für die Elite der Besseranglern geworden hier... Weiter mit der Selbstbeweihräucherung


Na ja, wenn ich vor 12 Jahren als ich wieder zu angeln begonnen habe so einen Thread gelesen hätte, würde ich vlt. paar Fische weniger verletzen.


----------



## el.Lucio (24. März 2022)

Diskutieren kann man natürlich darüber aber man sollte sich auch nicht als das Maß der Dinge halten. Und unsere Fischerprüfung, naja... Heißt auch nicht das man dadurch waldgerechter mit dem Fisch umgeht wie andere. Kenne genug Menschen aus anderen Ländern wo es keine Prüfung gibt und die gehen weitaus besser mit Fischen um.


----------



## el.Lucio (24. März 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Na ja, wenn ich vor 12 Jahren als ich wieder zu angeln begonnen habe so einen Thread gelesen hätte, würde ich vlt. paar Fische weniger verletzen.


Das ist deine eigene Erfahrung, das heißt aber nicht das dass bei jedem so sein muss. Jeder hat seinen eigenen Stil und seine eigene Methode zu angeln. Ich finde da gibt es oftmals kein besser, nur anders. Wer sagt den das es nicht auch anders geht ohne viele Fische zu verangeln.


----------



## Seele (24. März 2022)

Es ist einfach nicht möglich mit zwei Drillingen an einem 6cm Wobbler waidgerecht zu angeln bzw keine Fische zu verangeln. Das hat mir in der Prüfung vor fast 25 Jahren aber keiner gesagt.


----------



## Bilch (24. März 2022)

el.Lucio schrieb:


> Das ist deine eigene Erfahrung, das heißt aber nicht das dass bei jedem so sein muss. Jeder hat seinen eigenen Stil und seine eigene Methode zu angeln. Ich finde da gibt es oftmals kein besser, nur anders. Wer sagt den das es nicht auch anders geht ohne viele Fische zu verangeln.


Natürlich geht es auch anders, wollte nur sagen, dass die von Dir s.g. Besserangler hier vlt. was geschrieben haben, was einem still mitlesenden Neuling möglicherweise helfen wird.


----------



## fishhawk (25. März 2022)

Hallo,

bei meiner ersten Angelreise nach British Columbia war dort noch Angeln mit Drilling erlaubt.

Einige Zeit später wurde dann "one single barbless hook only" provinzweit zur Pflicht.

Für Fliegenfischer war das keine große Umstellung, weil die meisten das eh von sich aus tun.

Die Spinnfischer mussten dann aber z.B. auch ihre  Wobbler für Königslachse auf einen einzigen, widerhakenlose Einzelhaken umrüsten.
Trotzdem werden dort weiterhin Lachse bis fast 1 Zentner mit solchen Montagen gefangen. Leider sind mittlerweile die Bestände dort durch Umwelteinflüsse, Klimawandel und Netzfischerei kurz vorm Zusammenbruch.

Die Behörden dort verhängen solche Regelungen allerdings nicht wegen Tierwohl etc., sondern ganz banal um die Bestände zu schützen und die Angelmöglichkeiten zu erhalten. Dort arbeiten überwiegend Praktiker, die selber angeln, und die Regeln machen m.E. am Wasser durchaus Sinn.

Im Regelheft gibt es auch ein ausführliches, bebildertes Kapitel, wie man bei Fang, Handling und ggf. Zurücksetzten mit den Fischen umgehen soll.

Kann mich nicht erinnern, sowas bei uns in DE schonmal gesehen zu haben.

Wenn ich überlege, was ich als Jungangler früher am 1. Mai  für Szenen beobachten musste, wenn die wilden Horden in die Salmonidenstrecke einfielen um nach 7 Monaten Schonzeit wieder auf Forellen zu angeln, wäre ne gewisse Grundschulung aber auch in DE nicht schlecht gewesen.

Wie es aktuell an unserer Salmonidenstrecke zugeht, kann ich nicht sagen.  Da aber eh nur noch P&T besetzt wird, ist das Verangeln untermaßiger Forellen vermutlich kein Thema mehr.




Bilch schrieb:


> dass die von Dir s.g. Besserangler hier vlt. was geschrieben haben, was einem still mitlesenden Neuling möglicherweise helfen wird.



Wenn es nur einem Angler erspart, eigene schlechte Erfahrungen machen zu müssen, hat es sich schon rentiert.


----------



## Bilch (25. März 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Im Regelheft gibt es auch ein ausführliches, bebildertes Kapitel, wie man bei Fang, Handling und ggf. Zurücksetzten mit den Fischen umgehen soll.



Das wird bei uns in Europa leider etwas vernachlässigt. Diesen Artikel hat jemand hier mal gepostet und ich poste ihn nochmal, weil viele Angler leider nicht wissen (war vor nicht zu langer Zeit selber einer von denen), dass gerade die Salmoniden durch falsches Handling beim zurücksetzen tödliche Verletzungen erlitten können.









						Trout Dying To Get a Good Photo, by bad handling
					

How the wrong grip when holding a trout for a photo can kill the fish.




					www.bishfish.co.nz


----------



## fishhawk (25. März 2022)

Hallo,

da fehlt aber die m.E. am wenigsten schädliche Art einen Fisch für ein Foto zu halten.

Forelle halten


----------



## crisis (25. März 2022)

el.Lucio schrieb:


> Ist ja wieder mal nen toller Thread für die Elite der Besseranglern geworden hier... Weiter mit der Selbstbeweihräucherung


Selbstbeweihräucherung oder Realitätsverleugnung, das kann jeder für sich entscheiden. Jemanden eine Makel durch elitäres Denken zuzuschustern geht immer und ist nicht schwierig. Orange Donald hat's vorgemacht.


----------



## Mefospezialist (29. März 2022)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Der Fisch wurde bereits gelandet und vom Fänger versucht mit einem Hieb abzuschlagen.
> Dabei wurde aber der Wobbler getroffen, zerbrach und er eigentliche Fang-Drilling aus dem Maul gerissen.


Ist mir so ähnlich auch schon passiert, beim Hakenlösen eines Zanders. 
Den Haken schon in der Spitzzange gehabt, der Zander schlägt wild und dabei ist der Wobbler zwischen Fisch und Spitzzange gekommen. Durch die Hebelwirkung war der Wobbler dann auch durch.
Der einzige Unterschied ist, dass der Zander nicht mehr schwimmt sondern dem genüsslichen Verzehr zugeführt wurde.


----------



## angler1996 (29. März 2022)

Seele schrieb:


> Es ist einfach nicht möglich mit zwei Drillingen an einem 6cm Wobbler waidgerecht zu angeln bzw keine Fische zu verangeln. Das hat mir in der Prüfung vor fast 25 Jahren aber keiner gesagt.


Seele ich will nicht meckern - Du hast in allem Recht, ich muss mich nicht an die "Zschop" stellen und Wobbler mit 2 Haken duerch die Salmostrecke grün jagen.

Nur bitte Begrifflichkeiten wie "modern " Waidgerecht"  - das unterliegt a ) Zeitgeist, b) nirgends definiert - darunter versteht jeder, was er will ( ich möchte das nicht mit Illex z.b. über Wobbler diskutieren) beschreibt doch , wie es anders geht - sinnvolle Fangvideos vom Fopu mit anderen Methoden sind da sicher hilfreicher ;-)),
von mir aus auch mit neuen "Zöpfen"


----------



## Seele (29. März 2022)

angler1996 schrieb:


> Seele ich will nicht meckern - Du hast in allem Recht, ich muss mich nicht an die "Zschop" stellen und Wobbler mit 2 Haken duerch die Salmostrecke grün jagen.
> 
> Nur bitte Begrifflichkeiten wie "modern " Waidgerecht"  - das unterliegt a ) Zeitgeist, b) nirgends definiert - darunter versteht jeder, was er will ( ich möchte das nicht mit Illex z.b. über Wobbler diskutieren) beschreibt doch , wie es anders geht - sinnvolle Fangvideos vom Fopu mit anderen Methoden sind da sicher hilfreicher ;-)),
> von mir aus auch mit neuen "Zöpfen"



Da gibt's nicht viel zu beschreiben. Will ich Fische zurück setzen, dann gibt es nur einen Einzelhaken ohne Widerhaken. Da lass ich auch nichts Anderes gelten, denn egal wie groß der Drilling ist, eine Einstichstelle ist immer besser als 3 und ohne Widerhaken ist auch immer besser als mit. Waidgerecht ist auch dem Fisch Zeit zu lassen und wenn er gehen möchte ihn zu lassen. Auf Teufel komm raus halten kann ich vor Hindernissen machen, aber nicht im freien Wasser, da macht das keinen Sinn. 
Videos gibt's von mir keine, da bin ich ne Niete

Übrigens, ja ich fische auch hin und wieder nen Drilling, aber nur dann wenn ich wirklich den Fisch sicher mit nehme, dann ist das aber auch völlig ok. In der Regel fisch ich aber auch bei Satzforellen mit Einzelhaken und Schonhaken. Mir völlig Latte ob da mal eine weg kommt oder nicht, mit der richtigen Rute kann man die Aussteiger stark reduzieren.


----------

